# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy khoan ta rô ZWJ-12D

## ngochieu5522

Giới thiệu và hướng dẫn sử dụng máy taro bằng ly hợp *SWJ-12D*
Đây là loại máy ta rô rất nhanh, động cơ không bị đảo chiều. Cho phép ta rô được từ M3 đến M8. 3 cấp tốc độ, động cơ 550W, trục chính là đuôi côn B16 với hành trình 40mm, máy cao 810mm vằ nặng 50kg rất lý tưởng để ta rô nhanh chóng các chi tiết nhỏ vả mỏng.



Nguyên lý hoạt động của máy rất đơn giản nên khá dễ sử dụng.
Ta rô nhanh nên thường thì cũng không cần gá phôi mà chỉ cần cầm tay và đưa lỗ tới vị trí cần ta rô, tất nhiên những chi tiết dễ xoay mà tay không giữ được thì cần phài có đồ kẹp lại. 
Sau khi lựa tâm, chỉ cần đè cần xuống để ta rô, ta rô xong thì nhấc cần lên. việc đảo chiều sẽ diễn ra tự động nhờ khớp ly hợp. Quá trình như vậy gồm 3 giai đoan:
- Giao đoạn 1: Khi mũi ta rô chưa chạm phôi(chưa có tải) thì động cơ luôn quay nghịc
- Giai đoan 2: Khi mũi ta rô bắt đầu chạm phôi thì mũi ta rô sẽ đảo chiều và đi xuống, bắt đầu ta rô
- Giai đoạn 3: Khi ta rô đạt đến độ sâu mong muốn thì tiến hành nhấc cần ta rô đi lên thì mũi ta rô sẽ đảo thành chiều quay nghịch để đi lên.
Như vậy, với cơ cấu ly hợp, ta có thể dễ dạng nhận ra nguyên lý của nó là: Khi có tải thì quay thuận, còn khi không tải thì quay nghịc.

Tìm hiểu các loại máy ta rô chuyên nghiệp tại: http://cokhi24h.com/may-taro

----------

